# sealing plywood tanks



## xoxemoneyxox (Oct 28, 2008)

i searched the posts and havent found exact answers. how do you seal a plywood tank? fish guy said drylock leaks so thats not a solution, could any body post a link or give advice on diffrent ways to do this?


----------



## Gino Santangelo (Nov 26, 2008)

I got this address while cruisin thru the cichlid-forum. www.sanitred.com/waterproofing.blog/arc ... dfountain/ I think it may help you on your way.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

West systems epoxy and Sweetwater epoxy are two popular choices.


----------



## xoxemoneyxox (Oct 28, 2008)

do they go right on the wood?i have no problem building the tank, just scared on sealing it!


----------



## Gino Santangelo (Nov 26, 2008)

Spend some time in the DIY forum. This subject has been covered many times with good results stemming from trial and error. I myself have thought about but never endevored the plywood tank. O'yea I have dreamed. But if you love this hobby you always wish to go bigger. There was a singer that said"Poor man wants to be rich, rich man wants to be king, and a king ain't satisfied till he rules everything". All I want is to be awaken by river otters in my living room.


----------



## xoxemoneyxox (Oct 28, 2008)

is concrete board waterproof?


----------



## Gino Santangelo (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm not sure, but I think it's to porus to be waterproof.


----------



## xoxemoneyxox (Oct 28, 2008)

just found this site... http://www.garf.org/140.gallon.html . check it out.

[/url]


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

xoxemoneyxox said:


> just found this site... http://www.garf.org/140.gallon.html . check it out.
> 
> [/url]


 It looks like they have rewritten this article. It used to bear a great resemblance to an old article in FAMA except that some misunderstandings and mistakes had crept in. It still has one obvious design flaw. The boards are cut so that there are screwheads on the tank bottom. They will corrode if placed there.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

That Sanitred link must be an old one. I got a Not Found message.

Try this one. http://www.sanitred.com/waterproofing-b ... dfountain/

Notice that they also have the bottom cut wrong so that the screws go in from the bottom.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

I am fiberglassing my plywood. Just started putting the base layer of epoxy on today. got all my supplys from us composites but if you are interested in this method pm me i will give you a link to get cheap fiberglass cloth from ebay. :thumb: I found this guy after I already had purchased mine.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I3lazd said:


> I am fiberglassing my plywood. Just started putting the base layer of epoxy on today. got all my supplys from us composites but if you are interested in this method pm me i will give you a link to get cheap fiberglass cloth from ebay. :thumb: I found this guy after I already had purchased mine.


 I've had some fiberglass tanks and still have one 100 gallon. Use lots of layers. Four works with the potable epoxies, but about twice that many for fiberglass if you want to avoid water seeping through. There are also special first and final coat products that improve the durability and performance of the tank.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

i am doing 4 layers with 6 oz. cloth and I think it will be just fine but i guess we will see. worst comes to worst i just have to lay more fiberglass.


----------



## Rukus19 (Feb 2, 2009)

Did u look at trying pond armor? :thumb:


----------

